# Sound gard cab swap



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

Will a cab from a 30 series which doesn’t have the steering console attached work in my 4240? Can I remove my complete steering console with gauges and wiring and attach it to that style cab?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't know the answer. I'll have to perform some research. IIRC JD was very stingy with SGB information.
Update: It appears from viewing 4240 parts catalog that steering console is separate from SGB. My research continues.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I have only seen 1 30 series that had the old style steering like the 20 series. I am pretty sure as long as it has the sandwich type steering valve that tilts the cabs should interchange. Might be able to tell by serial number?


----------

